# PAL superbike vintage tricycle



## john44 (Jul 19, 2011)

I have my pal superbike tricycle that I rode 62 yrs ago.I would like to restore it and give it to my grandson.It needs all 3 wheels.It looks very similar to a modern Radio Flyer model 33.Has anyone ever restored a PAL Superbike,or have any advice about where I could get information on replacement parts? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks John44


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's one site you could check for needed parts: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/

If you have a good idea of what size wheels you need, keep an eye out on ebay as different sizes of trike wheels do come up for sale. Wish you success on restoring your childhood tricycle. I'm still looking for an exact replacement for my childhood Garton trike.

Dave


----------

